# gcc43 install error



## mfaridi (Jul 14, 2009)

I want install gcc43 , but I see this error


```
Making GCC 4.3.4.20090705 for FreeBSD 7.0  target=i386-portbld-freebsd7.0
You need to increase the datasize limit to at least 700000 (and set
kern.maxdsiz="734003200" in /boot/loader.conf) to build with Java
support.
*** Error code 1
```

so I put 
	
	



```
kern.maxdsiz="734003200"
```
 in 
	
	



```
/boot/loader.conf
```
 . but still I see that error , I do not want reboot my system because it work for another project


----------



## dennylin93 (Jul 14, 2009)

The items specified in /boot/loader.conf are done when the system boots.

Use `$ sysctl kern.maxdsiz=734003200` to have immediate effect.


----------

